

Jasper - JavaScript Skills Assessment - kalisjoshua
http://kalisjoshua.github.io/Jasper/
A lightweight interactive assessment tool for JavaScript.
======
kalisjoshua
Some discussion has already been happening on reddit
[http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/1hdvic/jasper_ja...](http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/1hdvic/jasper_javascript_assessment/)

